# "Biggest evacuation in German postwar history"



## mariomike (3 Dec 2011)

"Half a German city evacuated after two-ton 'Blockbuster' RAF bomb is found at the bottom of the Rhine":
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2068917/German-city-Koblenz-half-evacuated-Blockbuster-RAF-bomb-Rhine.html

"They typically weighed either 4,000, 8000 or 12,000lbs and usually contained 50 per cent explosive by weight."


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Dec 2011)

Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l28Lvh7E6q8&feature


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2011)

"...the authorities are evacuating 45,000 of Koblenz’s 120,000 population..." 

Certainly a large evacuation. 
Perhaps of interest to some, as far as evacuations closer to home go for comparison:
The biggest evacuation in Canadian history was Mississauga in 1979. 218,000 persons were evacuated, including six nursing homes, and three hospitals.  It could have been a lot worse.
This was the last major explosion in the Greater Toronto Area until the Sunrise Propane blast in 2008.


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Dec 2011)

WOW. A Blockbuster was used as a Dam Buster... Flood thing's out sorta. BIG ,,, 
BIG ,,, Bomb... NASTY... Hope they were able to dispose of it... Scoty B


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> A Blockbuster was used as a Dam Buster...



They used  "bouncing bombs":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouncing_bomb

The Blockbuster was different:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockbuster_bomb

( In factory, minus tail unit. )


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Dec 2011)

Of course  :facepalm: bouncin betty's DuH on my part.... 
Dam Buster's sorta bounced of the water and blew up the
dam sorta same way... BOOM,,,Splash right... Right.
LOL Scoty B


----------



## larry Strong (3 Dec 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Of course  :facepalm: *bouncin betty's *  DuH on my part....
> Dam Buster's sorta bounced of the water and blew up the
> dam sorta same way... BOOM,,,Splash right... Right.
> LOL Scoty B



Ummm no...."Bouncing Betty's" was the nickname given the German S mine of WW2 fame 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfbhcqrKtno


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Dec 2011)

I  stand corrected...Re: bouncin betty's...  
Cheer's,,, Scoty B


----------

